# flip4mac and asf video



## macmacmac (Apr 3, 2008)

How do I clear out the "Flip 4 mac trial version" watermark from my video clips? Sure, they want me to buy the whole $49.00 program. I just want to add [email protected] vids to an imovie. Sounds like extortion. None of the free downloads suggested by mac support eliminated the watermark.....Any ideas????


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The only way to get rid of the water mark is to buy the software. There is no other way around it at all. $30 doesn't seem like too much to ask to be able to edit Windows Media files on a Mac. Until Flip4Mac came along, there was no way to do it under OS X that i know of. If you feel adventurous enough you could do some major Googling to see if there is some open source unix based program that you could download and compile that can do it, but I have yet to find an app that will convert from Windows Media to any other media format for free. And that is most likely because of how Microsoft has the patent set up for Windows Media files.


----------

